# Dry/wet processing and blends



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I've been reading how dry processing typically results in beans full of body, whereas wet processing diminishes body and gives a desirable acidity. Now I'd thought that when blending beans, particular regions were chosen for adding body, brightness etc due to differing agricultural and environmental conditions in each region. But now theres an implication that you could take the same cherries and, say, dry process 60% to give a base and wet process 40% to offer some bright, cleanness to the blend. Hence, regions would not matter... just varietal and processing method.

If there were some truth in this, and large-scale bean importers began sourcing beans differently, it might help overcome bean price rises, since the governments of some countries (eg Brazil) are currently deliberately keeping prices high by not incentivising increased production. If buyers like Mercanta switched region, but could still get the same bean characteristics, this sort of behaviour would, hypothetically, stop.

Now I'm completely clueless about all this and the above is just me mulling things over, but how far from the truth am I? (Maybe one for the roasters out there. )


----------



## HandsOnRoaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I'm not sure whether what I am about to write will actually answer your question or just add to it!!......but, in short, I think the method of processing does make a significant difference though on balance perhaps not as great as the influence from other factors such as the varietal and growing conditions/location. In most cases.

The best experience I have is from the Sumatra Mandheling that we use - which can be quite variable (perhaps due to the fact that it's not really from a specific geographical location, more a cultural link). But these beans are distinctive - often earthy (drying led on the ground), and almost always full-bodied. But there is quite a bit of variance which I think is largely influenced by the method of processing (but could be wrong). In particular, these beans are often processed using a 'hybrid' method that falls somewhere between 'wet' and 'dry' (mucilage being washed off by hand followed by patio drying) and the green beans even look visually distinctive because of this.

If this same method of processing was used, for example, on a Brazilian grown coffee of the same varietal etc. then would it have the same flavour characteristics? I think this is what you are saying........and I don't really know. But something tells me that it would not, as the environmental/agricultural conditions still play a significant part, and act in combination with the processing method to produce what is often quite a unique end result. I'm sure there's a thesis in there somewhere and we're just scratching the surface!

Cheers,


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Paul. Really appreciate your views on this. To me it seems a really interesting area to look into more, especially if there are no obvious definitive answers. Like you say, maybe the stuff of an in-depth reseach project. I expect the local agricultural and environmental factors will always play a part, and one of the big questions is how much influence does it have in comparison with processing method... which then begs the question, how would one measure or quantify such a comparison. But there's always a way.

Hmmm.... the cogs are spinning now


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

An excellent thought provoking post Mike. The idea that you could get near a blend of arabica and robusta beans just by processing them differently is very interesting. (if that's what you mean). Have you ever had the same beans from the same farm processed differently? Are they even available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheers Andy. Even without robusta... I was meaning just a blend of 100% arabica, and like you say rather than using different beans from different regions, use the same bean but processed multiple ways. I haven't really taken much notice of processing method in the past and it's just an article I saw via twitter that got me thinking. I doubt that many (if any) producers or processing plants have multiple method capabilities... sounds like unnecessary expense... but if buying patterns were different then it wouldn't be unnecessary as the producers would be able to sell more beans. Aah, but there's a flaw... they probably have limited production capacity anyway.

Cogs still whirring.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

There are definitely producers that use both methods due to water restrictions rather than anything else. I can't remember which producers however. I will research it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

The latest HasBean has an offer at the moment on a kilo of the same beans from the same farm, processed in three ways - I guess it'll be right up your street, Mike!

There's also a discount if you watch the IMM video beforehand....


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, wow. Thanks Fran, will go and have a look at that straight away! Great to know that this is something that exists.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

OK, the Hasbean 1kg Tasting Pack has arrived containing El Salvador Finca Argentina processed three ways, Natural (Dry), Pulped (Semi-washed) and Washed (Wet). Before I get into tasting them I thought I'd post a picture of the beans. There's a visible difference between them:

- The Natural looks really smooth... almost moisturised. It looks kinda 'young'.

- The Pulped has clearly had more done to it during processing. It is more mottled, slightly cracked, and there are areas of darkness appearing on the beans. On the other hand, the crease line is consistently lighter.

- The Washed looks like it's been through the ringer! The beans look older (I know they are not! This is not a criticism of the beans or the roast!!). Much more wrinkled with dark mottling - all of which I assume is due to the more complex process that washed beans undergoe.

You can really see how Pulped is somewhere in-between.

This is all interesting to me because looking at them I'd expect to like the Naturals more, but the Washed method is considered to produce a better bean (according to what I've read). Can't wait to taste them in a French Press.... and then hopefully try blending them in different proportions for espresso.

(The cup profiles below are copied from the HasBean bags)


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Mike, did you complete your testing, I was very interested to see how this panned out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I did, Andy. It's split over a few blog posts in July and Aug. See here

http://haggieslab.blogspot.com/2011/07/drywet-processing-and-blends.html

Since you're probably short on time, the upshot was that it didn't work in this example. Too acidic. But once I know more about roasting and processing I think it might be viable.

Good to see you back. Hope all is well and the girls are both out of the woods.


----------

